# T-shirt source and print



## Shaunk3232 (Apr 8, 2018)

Hello,
I am new to this forum and looking for a bit of advice. 
I hope I am. Posting this in the right section.
I am looking for a company that would be able to source t shirts and print my designs on them.
Ideally the way I would like it to work is I send specifications to a Company of the t shirt I would like such as a polyester cotton blend for example they would then print my design on the t shirt send me a sample of this which I could either asked to be altered eg. Longer sleeves etc or for me to confirm I'm am happy with that then go ahead and print x amounts of the t-shirt. Package them and send them to me. I may plan for it to be fitness apparel. Does anyone know of any companies like this?
I am from the UK If that makes any difference?
I'm sorry if that doesn't make much sense if there is any more information you require to be able to answer please ask. 
Thank you 
Shaun Kelly


----------



## KobraRoyal69 (Jan 29, 2017)

Hi Kelly,

Contact Darren from Dy-Mensionscreen Printer Ltd. on my part, he can help you.
He does digital printing and screenprinting.
Great service and quality.

Email: [email protected]


----------



## brushyourideas (Oct 18, 2016)

Hello, Do you have online e-commerce store ?


----------



## Shaunk3232 (Apr 8, 2018)

brushyourideas said:


> Hello, Do you have online e-commerce store ?


I dont at the moment I'm looking mainly to get as much information first and then move forward with everything like that.

Thanks
Shaun Kelly 

Sent from my F5321 using Tapatalk


----------



## paradigmprint (May 7, 2017)

I've pressed a fairly large number of triblend shirts and haven't had a scorch issue. I've used Forever Low-Temp for Darks (with white toner) with a RIP software and lowered the press temp to 275 degrees using a teflon pillow insertion. 

There IS initially a line around where the teflon pillow was underneath but it disappears as the shirt regains its moisture content ..... have had no complaints from any customers on it.


----------



## brushyourideas (Oct 18, 2016)

Shaunk3232 said:


> I dont at the moment I'm looking mainly to get as much information first and then move forward with everything like that.
> 
> Thanks
> Shaun Kelly
> ...


Best of luck for your new startup,
and understand what exactly you are looking for there are lot of company in UK offering such kind of thing you want.


----------

